# Just New



## DarcyBlue04 (Jan 21, 2012)

I just moved from Minnesota to Utah. I have been use to hunting pheasants and ruff grouse. Neadless to say, this past season has been blown with the move from state to state. I have just accepted that fishing and ruff grouse hunting will be nothing like Minnesota. I will continue with my North Dakota trips for Pheasants, sharptail and huns. I have asked around and their are some ruff grouse (second best taisting game bird around), blue grouse, and chuckers? in Utah. 

If your anything like me, I guard my spots well. I am not asking for anyones spots but if anyone out their could point me to some mountain ranges and general ares for forest grouse and chuckers where I might have some sucess that would be great. I have to do my scouting for next year and get my dog out running. 

If you want some information on fishing, huntng and canoeing (boundary waters and quetico) in Minnesota send me a personal note.

Thanks


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well... sorry to be so general but ....... For *Blue* and *Ruffed Grouse*, just look to the mountains, North, South and East any of them could and do hold them. I think if you do foot work and look for transition areas of Quakie and Pines, if you are used to hunting them then you know what to look for, water and forage. As far as *Chuckers*.... head West or South West, look for SteeP rocky and cliffy terrain. If you look up and think holy crap nothing could live clear up there, thats where they will be!! There are some *Hungarian Partridges *around, usually rural areas bordering cultivated fields.... if you can find them, more power to ya !!....... There are areas that you can still get a few Pheasants, but you almost have to sell your soul to find em :twisted:

Anyway good luck to ya
Guner


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the Forum, sorry to here you had to move from Minnesota. 

I did a 50-mile Boundary Waters/Superior Quetico canoe trip back in the 60s. Also had friends that lived up around Crookston (Maple Lake) I use to visit often. 

I'll take ya sage grouse hunting for 5 lbs of Minnesota wild rice.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you find it enjoyable over here 8)


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome! Welcome! As stated earlier you shouldnt have to much trouble getting into forest grouse country around here. Just head up to the mountains just make sure you know and understand Utah's trespass laws. That said there is plenty of ublic ground around here that holds forest chickens.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You shouldn't have any trouble finding the "pats" around here... Get ready though, hunting them here is a whole different ball of wax than what you're used to...


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

> As far as Chuckers.... head West or South West, look for SteeP rocky and cliffy terrain.


Just don't go Northwest. There aren't any there.


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

I was born if Minnesota and if you are a twins fan we can go out together next fall! 

Blues and ruffies are all over the place head to the Uintas and you should find some. For chukars head west of the Wasatch Front, but from what I hear there aren't in northwest!?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I say again..... DO NOT head North West, I have checked out that area time and again and there just arent ANY kind of game species to be had


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

There aren't even any humans out there that you would want to talk to but there is a heck of a good piano player.

http://connect2utah.com/news-story/?nxd_id=205637


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Naaaa didnt you hear the reporter, Grouse Creek is in North Eastern Utah. North East is a whole different kettel of fish :shock: :lol:


----------



## DarcyBlue04 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info out there! For 5lbs of wild rice I will gladly take you up on a sage grouse outing. Half the fun of a new area is scouting. Planning a couple weekends out before end of chuker season. Need to get my French Brittany on a few points and heck, the weather is awesome.


----------

